# BMX oder Dirtbike???



## graffitiforlife (26. Oktober 2011)

ich suche was woh mit ich schnell und stabil unterwegs bin ich bin graffiti künstler (ilegal) ich besprayen züge und muss daher sehr schnell fehr schwinden können daher muss ich auch ma treppen runter mutsch berge hoch da woh halt der schnellste weg ist und will das dann auch hobby mäsig machen mit dem biken und weiß halt net was besser ist hab zirka 400 euro zu ferfügung und wiege 110 kg (JA ICH BIN FETT) bitte um hilfe


----------



## King_U (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde ein Rennrad zum Treppenspringen vorschlagen. Ist wesentlich stabiler als ein BMX oder Dirt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (26. Oktober 2011)

Ganz klar ein Flatland BMX. Das ist übersetzungbedingt sogar wesentlich schneller als ein Rennrad. Wird demnächst auch für die Tour de France zugelassen.


----------



## Ketchyp (26. Oktober 2011)

Hast du schonmal an ein ElektroFixie gedacht? Kann man sich mit einem Fixie und einer Bohrmaschine sogar passend für dein Budget selber bauen. Ach ja, und Fixies brauchen keine Bremsen, das würde super zu deinem Lifestyle passen!


----------



## graffitiforlife (26. Oktober 2011)

elekteofixie? wasn das?


----------



## graffitiforlife (26. Oktober 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein Flatland BMX. Das ist übersetzungbedingt sogar wesentlich schneller als ein Rennrad. Wird demnächst auch für die Tour de France zugelassen.



woher grig ich ein gutes flat bmx mit dieser übersetzung


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Oktober 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein Flatland BMX. Das ist übersetzungbedingt sogar wesentlich schneller als ein Rennrad. Wird demnächst auch für die Tour de France zugelassen.



Made my day!


Ich wundere mich das ein Kunstrad noch nicht zur Sprache kam, diese Radball Dinger sind doch extrem wendig


----------



## King_U (26. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es dir nur auf die Geschwindigkeit ankommt, kannste auch ein Beachcruiser nehmen.... die sind auch sehr schnell


----------



## Daniel_D (26. Oktober 2011)

keine halben Sachen, Dude

Farbe statt Wasser und ab dafür.


----------



## Daniel_D (26. Oktober 2011)

von so einem Thema zum Doppelpost verführt. Peinlich, peinlich.


----------



## __Felix__ (26. Oktober 2011)

Kauf dir lieber einen Duden, der hilft deiner Rechtschreibung und Grammatik und wenn die Bullen kommen kannst du sie damit abwerfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (27. Oktober 2011)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> keine halben Sachen, Dude
> 
> Farbe statt Wasser und ab dafür.


----------



## graffitiforlife (27. Oktober 2011)

__Felix__ schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber einen Duden, der hilft deiner Rechtschreibung und Grammatik und wenn die Bullen kommen kannst du sie damit abwerfen.



genau so spasten hasse ich ich habe einfach ne ganz normale frage gestellt P.S ich hab LRS


----------



## King_U (27. Oktober 2011)

Sry aber wir werden dich hier sicher nicht beraten, um etwas illegales zu fördern... da ist die Rechtschreibung erstmal egal....


----------



## RISE (27. Oktober 2011)

graffitiforlife schrieb:


> genau so spasten hasse ich ich habe einfach ne ganz normale frage gestellt P.S ich hab LRS



Dann sag das vorher und gib dir dennoch Mühe mit den Beiträgen. Ausdrücke kannste dir eigentlich auch gleich sparen, sonst bist du schneller wieder aus dem Forum als dich die Polizei beim Sprayen fangen kann.


----------



## __Felix__ (30. Oktober 2011)

Offensichtlich hast du dich nicht wirklich mit BMX/Dirtbike auseinander gesetzt sonst würdest du den Thread mit ganz anderen Augen sehen.


----------

